
Volvo Cars to End Limitless Autobahn Thrills by Capping Speeds - imartin2k
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-04/volvo-cars-to-end-limitless-autobahn-thrills-by-capping-speeds
======
easytiger
Pretty disgraceful. The idiotic war on speed has meant all other aspects of
road safety have taken a back seat. Specifically with the unmanned
implementation of road legislation enforcement in Europe, speed becomes the
only thing to be enforced.

I've had rare occasion to use speed to get myself out of dangerous situations
or away from hostile road users and found it quite effective.

If Volvo wanted to do something useful for road safety, the latest XC90 i
drove had a bewildering display of alarms going off as I drove along leading
me to repeatedly scramble to work out why. Not to mention a near unusable
voice command system which once activated i couldn't cancel. UX nightmare. Not
to mention their next gen XC chassis fragility issues.

